# Lexapro side effects



## Evan (Apr 6, 2004)

My MD prescribed lexapro and I thought I was going to heave- bplus it gave me terrible indigestion...Anyone else with similar results? I could only handle 4 days- then I quit. He has rec. that take half a pill a day (5 mg). Has anyone out there done thsi if you had similar side effects?


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

I had bad side effects from Lexapro and I now take 1/2 a pill of a 10mg. I only take it 3 days a week but I'm going to go to everyday soon.Buy a pill cutter for it tho, cause they don't cut well. I also take Elavil 20mg with no side effects. I am IBS C&D. Try Pepcid AC for the indigestion.Good LuckJoyce


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i started taking lexapro (called cipralex here in the uk) almost a year ago. i was prescribed 10mg and still take 10mg per day.for the first 14 days i felt sick, had the sweats on 2 occasions with diahoea and blurry vision and went off food considerably. i hacked that out though and after the first 14 days, as promised by my doctor, the side effects disappeared. i went to my doctor on day 10 for a regular check up to get my anti spasmodics and he said he could give me something to make me feel less sick but i said i would rather hack it out for an extra day or two than take something else. the thing i found the best help was controlling my breathing and focusing on that, hot water bottles in bed and hot water with a slice of lemon.for some, the side effects are none. they're lucky!! stick it out if you can because things really do get better.


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Is anyone getting D from Lexapro? Or real loose stools several times every morning. I'm not sure if it's the Lexapro or something else. I've been taking 5mg every other day for 6 or 7 weeks now. The loose stools have been going on for about a week or more now. Bad enough where I have to take imodium so I can get to work.Thanks,Joyce


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Is anyone extra thirsty with a dry throat? I've been on lexapro for a week and I just can not get enough to drink and my throat feels sssoooo dry. Other wise no other side effects for me.


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

was perscribed lexapro 10mg today and the script does say for IBS so I am not sure what its for my complaint was stomach pains that keep me from sleeping now I am not sure I even want to try it...I am definitely going to take it at night


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

My MD gave me Celexa which is a sister drug to Lexapro. She said she found that Celexa works better for the IBS D symptoms. She told me it might make me sick the first few times I took it she said if that happened take half, and also taking it before bed was another suggestion she said if i'm gonna be sick at least i'll be ok for work in the morning. The first two days I did have D and nausea but it went away I take 20mg. Now i've been fine. I think I've been on it since June 8th.


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

the first two days I had nausea immediately after taking and a mild headache both went away...I have only been taking it for a week but some improvement in stomach pains and I am sleeping better then I was............I do take it at night


----------



## luvslegal (May 14, 2004)

i only weigh 95 pounds. so, when i took it - i thought i was going to die and went to the emergencey room. but i have a funny feeling that it might help me. i am taking it for fibromyalgia, but am ibs-c as well. i thought i would just take 5 mgs instead but am waiting to hear from my doctor/


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

I've been taking Lexapro (10mg) at night for about 2 1/2 weeks. I've been sleeping better. Other than that I can't tell it is doing anything. I've also been taking Klonopin for the same amount of time. At first I was taking .5mg 3X/day & all I could do was sleep. I have halved it & have no side effects from either except I notice that one day I'll be very tired and the next I'll be pretty energetic (unusual for me). The Klonopin seems to have lowered my general anxiety, however, I still have panic attacks.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Just wanted to check back in, I've been on lexapro since early june. I do not have any side effects now, and I take less of other drugs for my ibs d. I used to have to take questran everyday but now I can skip a few days between taking it. I could never do that before.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've been on 5mg of lexapro for about 4 days and I'm noticing much more gas! Anybody else have this problem?


----------

